# England Premier league 01-03 Dec



## OddsPoster (Nov 29, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
01 Dec 14:45 West Ham United - Chelsea FC 4.65 3.50 1.85 +209  
01 Dec 17:00 Queens Park Rangers - Aston Villa 2.10 3.40 3.70 +205  
01 Dec 17:00 Manchester City - Everton FC 1.57 4.00 6.50 +215  
01 Dec 17:00 Liverpool FC - Southampton FC 1.42 4.70 8.00 +215  
01 Dec 17:00 Fulham FC - Tottenham Hotspur 2.90 3.40 2.50 +211  
01 Dec 17:00 West Bromwich Albion - Stoke City 2.05 3.40 3.85 +207  
01 Dec 17:00 Arsenal FC - Swansea City 1.44 4.50 8.00 +215  
01 Dec 19:30 Reading FC - Manchester United 8.00 4.50 1.44 +215  
02 Dec 18:00 Norwich City - Sunderland AFC 2.25 3.30 3.40 +205  
03 Dec 22:00 Newcastle United - Wigan Athletic 1.95 3.45 4.20 +209


----------



## betstudio (Dec 1, 2012)

Southampton (+1.5) @ 1.94 MarathonBet
- Liverpool won by more than one goals just twice in the season;
- Even so Reds made some progress they are still in bad form - 6 points in last 5 games;
- Southampton was unbeaten in last 4 games;
- According to my statistics (available at http://bettingstudio.com/pages/Game.asp ... eID=180198) this bet has good value.


----------

